# New and Confused



## pfin (Nov 5, 2011)

Approximately six weeks ago, my doctor ran several blood tests, I'm assuming because of my concern about lack of energy. I had been on cholesterol and BP meds for one year, so I thought that might be the cause. Results: low vitamin D level and low TSH (.33). Systolic pressure creeping up slightly, but not terrible. Seemed like I would sweat a lot easier than normal, and I would be "jittery" on occasion without any major increase in heart rate. Additional labs on that day came back with results: TSH (.24). He ordered a thyroid ultrasound and thyroid uptake/scan. After three weeks, I called and found out that the ultrasound was clear, as was the uptake. I have follow up labs next week, where I believe that they will be checking T3 and T4. While it's better now, I do often get this strange feeling in my throat. It's almost like a dryness, but sometimes I find myself constantly clearing my throat. Lozenges help, but it does get annoying. Not really a sore throat though. If all the other wasn't happening, I would attribute it to allergy and sinus, but I don't really have major problems with that normally. The doctor indicated that it would have nothing to do with my thyroid. Acid reflux feeling seemed worse 3-4 weeks ago, so I started taking Zantac twice a day. That's when the throat issues seemed to improve somewhat. So...I've had this six week ride of not knowing where to turn. Scared to death, worried, concerned, angry, etc. You name it, I've experienced it over the past few weeks. I've found the old saying "worry yourself sick" to be very true. I falsely assumed, after doing some research, that my second labs would have checked the T3 and T4, but I was wrong. Any ideas on my path so far? I appreciate any advice that you may have.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pfin said:


> Approximately six weeks ago, my doctor ran several blood tests, I'm assuming because of my concern about lack of energy. I had been on cholesterol and BP meds for one year, so I thought that might be the cause. Results: low vitamin D level and low TSH (.33). Systolic pressure creeping up slightly, but not terrible. Seemed like I would sweat a lot easier than normal, and I would be "jittery" on occasion without any major increase in heart rate. Additional labs on that day came back with results: TSH (.24). He ordered a thyroid ultrasound and thyroid uptake/scan. After three weeks, I called and found out that the ultrasound was clear, as was the uptake. I have follow up labs next week, where I believe that they will be checking T3 and T4. While it's better now, I do often get this strange feeling in my throat. It's almost like a dryness, but sometimes I find myself constantly clearing my throat. Lozenges help, but it does get annoying. Not really a sore throat though. If all the other wasn't happening, I would attribute it to allergy and sinus, but I don't really have major problems with that normally. The doctor indicated that it would have nothing to do with my thyroid. Acid reflux feeling seemed worse 3-4 weeks ago, so I started taking Zantac twice a day. That's when the throat issues seemed to improve somewhat. So...I've had this six week ride of not knowing where to turn. Scared to death, worried, concerned, angry, etc. You name it, I've experienced it over the past few weeks. I've found the old saying "worry yourself sick" to be very true. I falsely assumed, after doing some research, that my second labs would have checked the T3 and T4, but I was wrong. Any ideas on my path so far? I appreciate any advice that you may have.


When you say the uptake was clear, do you also mean that there was no uptake or just clear of nodules and other irregularities?

It would be good to find a doctor to run these tests all on the same day at the same time.

TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as TSI.

Here is info on all of it. Make sure you get the FREES not the TOTALS!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You may be hyperthyroid. Maybe. Tests will tell.

Welcome and I hope we all can help you feel better!


----------

